# [SOLVED] OTHER programs than itunes



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

i have an ipod touch 4th generation, another friend has an iphone 3rd generation and another one has an iphone 4th generation.

now we all hate itunes, in fact, cant even stand it. but it is required in order to ut songs on those things from a computer to the ipod/iphone.

we are all searching for programs other than itunes, but does he same thing, can sync songs at least, on the iphone or ipod touch.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: OTHER programs than itunes*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Have a look here:

Here’s Five Alternatives to iTunes 10 for Easily Managing Your iPod - How-To Geek


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: OTHER programs than itunes*

really now much appreciated 

thank you, thread solved.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No worries glad to have helped


----------

